# مخطط توضيحي لابراج ٦٦ ك.ف



## م ابو محمد (16 سبتمبر 2022)

اعزائي المهندسين احتاج الى مخطط توضيحي لابراج الكهرباء ٦٦ ك.ف (من ابعاد ومن الحديد المستخدم ) بالحالات التاليه اذا كان برج استقامه او شد


----------

